# red color Persons no 33 or 331? tombstone reflector with bracket for the rear fender



## locomotion (Dec 9, 2022)

red color Persons no 33 or 331? tombstone reflector with bracket for the rear fender
used, with some dings .... perfect for the unrestored / sweaty bike
a few chips in the reflector
measures about 3 1/2" x 2 5/8"

pictures tell the condition, ask me questions or request for more pics in PM

sold as-is, as seen
please check pictures and ask questions

Payment terms : *cash, check or money order or Paypal f&f*


----------

